# The BEST dog treat for Cockapoos



## SteveWilliams (Jun 16, 2017)

This is my first post here and I’m not sure I am even in the right area and I would love to be shown how to search the Archives to see if the answer I am looking for so I apoligize for and Faux Paux or rules I am breaking but I am desperate so here goes:
My name is Steve and I have a seven month old male cockapoo named buddha. I have been told in my basic obiedence class by a vistor who is in charge of Therapy Dogs at the Medical University of South Carolina after he observed buddha behavior that buddha is one of only a few dogs he had seen was not food motivated but rather Praise Motivated. Other trainers have told me I just need to find the RIGHT TREAT. I hand spent a lot of money in my quest trying every store bought and homemade teats I could get my hands on. In the final analysis YOU are my last hope. Nothing will suprise me and I will try ANYTHING you suggest. In closing I recently read an article that the abosolute favorite treat to the exception of all others was CUCUMBER SLICES. If caps are in bad taste, just tell me and I’ll never use them again but one last time. PLEASE kindly respond to this text and share the GREAT WISDOM and EXPERIENCE thiat I know resides on this Forum. Thanks, Steve


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Try dried anchovies. I’ve yet to meet a dog that doesn’t end up loving them. Also, if your poo is praise motivated, then by all means - use praise. Definitely cheaper. I get them frozen at my Asian market and then dehydrate them myself. But dried anchovies would be my suggestion. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackson2017 (Jul 4, 2017)

Wow not food motivated, I can hardly believe it

Jackson is so food motivated it worries me sometimes

Cheese is his absolute favourite, I think he'd sell one of his organs for piece of cheese


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

What is Buddha like at home with training? Will he work for food then? What training have you done up to now and how have you done that? Have you tried clicker training? What does he eat and does he eat that well? 

Some dogs are motivated by toys rather than food, it really depends what you are training as it is much easier with food to get multiple repetitions.


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

Phew I have to say Zelda will work for food but she definitely is more play (toy) motivated. Some things she really likes are cheese, bell peppers, little cut up sausages, dried liver... (I know some dogs really live popcorn but be careful with that one, I've never tried) hope some of these might work


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

If you can get your dog motivated by praise, toys/play and food you’re setting yourself up for successful training! 

Lucky is food motivated anyway. One thing he goes above and beyond for is cooked chicken skin/fat. Goes bonkers for it.


----------



## eileen123 (Aug 28, 2017)

Jarvis loves hot dogs and will go the extra mile for 1, having said that there is very little food he dislikes. Hope this helps. Eileen


----------



## Marley&Me (Jul 19, 2017)

hot dogs and chicken breast


----------



## Jackson2017 (Jul 4, 2017)

eileen123 said:


> Jarvis loves hot dogs and will go the extra mile for 1, having said that there is very little food he dislikes. Hope this helps. Eileen


haha THIS!


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Jackson2017 said:


> haha THIS!




Louis loves black pudding 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jlobuck4poos (Jan 24, 2018)

I break up rice cakes into pieces (I'm not fond of them, but my poo is). Also she loves carrots.


----------

